# My 335 rw-hp 6-Speed 740iL



## 740iL Sport (Jan 18, 2002)

*My 355 rw-hp 6-Speed 740iL*

This is Baby, my version of *"The Ultimate Driving Machine"* 



















The full dyno program from Dinan to blown is at Baby's site.

Baby's Car Domain Dyno Page

Cheers


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Where have I seen your car before? I remember reading something months ago about somebody with a black 740 that was doing all kinds of mods and the craziest one was putting in a 6sp! BTW, your license tag shows up on the dyno sheet...  :banghead:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Speaking of license tags on 7s, I saw one the other day with '1 PHAT 7' on it. I guess nobody makes r1cer accessories for E38s since it didn't look any more phat than any other one. :tsk:


----------

